# My symptoms started with extremely low calorie diet and lifting weights



## sam123 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello all,

My story began with an extremely low calorie diet and lifting heavy weights frequently. Ever since then, I have had issues.

I go to the bathroom alot and for long periods of time. The stools are extremely mushy, and difficult to get out. I have lower abdomen discomfort (right below the belly button) and sometimes pain. It feels like my food is not being digested properly, like it just sitting in the intestines. I also have bloating and gas. It also disrupts my sleep at night. I fall asleep within 5 minutes, but very light sleep and constantly waking up. I almost always fall right back asleep, but it is not proper sleep.

I have done a lot of blood tests, colonoscopy, endoscopy, MRI. I did the low fodmap, eliminated dairy and lactose. I have tried probiotics and some supplements. I really like my doctor, and he is trying ibs medications and not giving up on me, and I am staying positive that this will eventually be healed, and still trying to do the best that I can in my situation.

I am not depressed, anxious, stressed, nervous (except from the not sleeping properly, but is a result not cause).

I still try to exercise 1/2 hour a day 5-6 days a week. I eat much healthier and better now. Proper amount of healthy protein, carbs and fats.

If anyone has any ideas or a similar story, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Leon123 (May 3, 2021)

sam123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My story began with an extremely low calorie diet and lifting heavy weights frequently. Ever since then, I have had issues.
> 
> ...


----------

